# Attrition Rate of First Call/Ordained Pastors



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I know in the mainlines nearly 80% of women and almost 60% of men who are ordained to the Pastorate are out of ministry within 5 years of receiving their first call. 

I am curious as to if this same phenomenon occurs within the more conservative Reformed arenas as well.


----------



## Grymir

Hopefully in reformed circles, the 80% of the women who are out of ministry in the first 5 years doesn't apply because there aren't any!!


----------



## CDM

When I was in the PCA, the Chairman of the Ordination and Credentials Committee asked me if I was going to be one of the 8 out of 10 men who are out of the ministry within 5 years of ordination.

So, according to him, he said 8 out of 10 in the PCA are gone after 5 years.


----------



## Stephen

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I know in the mainlines nearly 80% of women and almost 60% of men who are ordained to the Pastorate are out of ministry within 5 years of receiving their first call.
> 
> I am curious as to if this same phenomenon occurs within the more conservative Reformed arenas as well.





No, you do not see the huge fallout in orthodox churches and denominations. We should rejoice that the more liberal denominations have such a fallout rate. I pray that more will dropout, especially the 80%. I do not use the term "mainline" when referring to groups like the PCUSA, UCC, UMC, Disciples of Christ, ECUSA, ELCA, because there is nothing mainline about them. They have for the most part apostatized, although there are still those congregations in their midst that have not become synagogues of Satan.


----------



## Grymir

Mega, Mega Dittos Stephen!


----------



## Stephen

mangum said:


> When I was in the PCA, the Chairman of the Ordination and Credentials Committee asked me if I was going to be one of the 8 out of 10 men who are out of the ministry within 5 years of ordination.
> 
> So, according to him, he said 8 out of 10 in the PCA are gone after 5 years.





This is curious because I had never heard this before. We certainly see men who are removed from ministry because of scandoulous sin, but I am not aware that we have that huge of a fallout in the PCA. I certainly do not see this in the number of churches in NAPARC.


----------



## CDM

Stephen said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in the PCA, the Chairman of the Ordination and Credentials Committee asked me if I was going to be one of the 8 out of 10 men who are out of the ministry within 5 years of ordination.
> 
> So, according to him, he said 8 out of 10 in the PCA are gone after 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is curious because I had never heard this before. We certainly see men who are removed from ministry because of scandoulous sin, but I am not aware that we have that huge of a fallout in the PCA. I certainly do not see this in the number of churches in NAPARC.
Click to expand...


It's possible he was referring to Presbyterians in general but I believe he was referring to the PCA specifically. 

I'll keep you posted if I speak with him again.


----------



## Pergamum

The pastor of my sending church has been at the some pulpit for about 43 years, Holmes Moore. The assistant pastor Tom Henry has been there about 40.


----------

